# Just finished a new steam engine!



## BenPeake (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've just completed a new engine and made a little video about it. It is a double acting oscillating engine of very small proportions - the flywheel is a mere 0.69" (17.5mm). It's quite a powerful engine for its size and I'm very happy with it. They are for sale although I suspect that most people on this forum are more interested in making engines than buying them, but just thought it might be worth mentioning. (I hope this doesn't break any rules). Enjoy!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZaPDPhpSX4[/ame]


Thanks for watching,
Ben Peake


----------



## SAM in LA (Sep 8, 2010)

Ben,

Very nice .

You should post this in the new "Finished Engines" section of the web site.

I'm curious, how much do you think people will pay for your little engine?

SAM


----------



## BenPeake (Sep 8, 2010)

SAM in LA  said:
			
		

> Ben,
> 
> Very nice .
> 
> ...



I didn't know there was a finished engines section until now, thanks Sam.

Well I've sold two already for AU$119 which is the price I put on my website. I'd be happy selling one or two of this model a week though, so I probably should have put the price a little higher, but I'm not complaining as the whole process is very entertaining for me.

Ben


----------

